# help me choose between TPLink MR3020 and MR 3220



## patkim (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi.. am likely to buy a 3G Router and have shortlisted  these two MR 3220  &    MR 3020 from TP Link. Both are N150 & specs indicate compatibility with my Tata photon huawei EC156.

While I personally liked 3020 as it's compact and like a travel companion, it has internal antenna.
If anyone has used MR3020, would be great to hear your inputs as well. Flipkart reviews seem positive. 

Does internal antenna design affects range / signal strength as it passes thru walls just in case, as compared to the external ones?  Thanks..


----------



## Darpan1041 (May 21, 2014)

So which one do you chose?  What's the range?


----------

